#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-03-21
<akgraner> Hey y'all!  We are finally back in our house! :-)
<Nivex> \o/
<akgraner> Y'all are all invited :-)
<akgraner> global jam at the graner's :-)
<Nivex> rawk
<akgraner> (hmm I might should as pete and the kids if they mind)
<akgraner> ;-)
<Nivex> once it gets warm just set up one of those big tents and a couple of port-a-pots out in the back yard :)
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> geeknic at the graner's
<akgraner> ohhh I like that idea even more
<Nivex> it even has some alliterative properties :)
<Nivex> my small group has started planning our SELF 2011 roadtrip
<holstein> akgraner: CONGRATS :)
<akgraner> holstein, thanks!
<akgraner> when you playing at Barley's again
<akgraner> Becca will be there Wednesday night
<holstein> you guys have totally earned some boring relaxing downtime :)
<holstein> akgraner: COOL, i dont have anything on the book right now
<holstein> but i will
<holstein> i played there this weekend
<akgraner> dang we were enjoying some boring downtime
<akgraner> sorry about that we should have come out and listened to you play
<holstein> akgraner: no worries
<BugeyeD> holstein: can you tell when folks are listening to your streams? i've done it a few times; it's sometimes hard to get anything out of it with the kids around though, so i haven't done it much.
<BugeyeD> my aunt has a plaque in her house that reads something like this:
<BugeyeD> living with small children is like being nibbled to DEATH by ducks.
<holstein> BugeyeD: if i remember
<holstein> i can look and see the peak listeners
<holstein> and current listeners
<holstein> i usually just close it down though
<holstein> i think i might need to go with ustream or justinTV
<holstein> something with video
<BugeyeD> akgraner: congratulations! i'm certain that's a relief for you guys. i simply cannot imagine going through what you did, and i'm happy that you made it through.
<holstein> the rig i have now is all opensource though
<BugeyeD> i like that fact
<holstein> me too :)
<BugeyeD> i have no room for that kind of thing in my current life, but it definitely interests me
<holstein> AND, i could do video with it
<holstein> pretty sure i dont have the bandwidth here though
<holstein> i could keep it open
<holstein> and run it on a VPS or something
<holstein> we'll see
<holstein> ustream is easy though
<holstein> depends on what my target is really
<holstein> if its us, then what im doing is fine
<holstein> but, ustream would be more accessible
<holstein> and understandable
<holstein> to other OS users i think
<holstein> i think its great that i post a link, and IE probably chokes on it ;)
<holstein> and hangs
<holstein> but, i want to be more open in as many ways as possible
<holstein> and if that means using ustream, than i probably should
<holstein> and the social integration is handy
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-03-22
<Nivex> Does anyone else here read the name of what will be 11.10 as "Ornery Ocelot" ?
<_marx_> Nivex: really?!
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-03-23
<akgraner> hey y'all I signed up to talk about global jam - thought you all might want to attend :-)  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UGJDay
<_marx_> drawcongress.org
<_marx_> oh sorry wrong channel
<_marx_> yay akgraner on getting back into your own house :)
<_marx_> Today: Partly sunny, with a high near 81. Breezy
<_marx_> trollinger; 8 sheets of cheapo paneling, 20 feet of joint compound then to my handyman job
<akgraner> _marx_, thanks...looking forward to getting back into a routine now...
<akgraner> Anyone going to be at POSSCon today?  about to head out to Columbia SC in about 30 mins
<Nivex> akgraner: no, but please say hello to the fine folks at Linode for me.
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-03-24
<Nivex> any idea if Firefox 4 will be backported to lucid LTS?
<holstein> Nivex: i did sudo apt-add-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<holstein> :)
<holstein> updated and upgraded and robert is my mothers brother
<holstein> i would say, it shouldnt
<Nivex> I might have to give that ppa a try when I get home.  Thanks.
<holstein> lucid should just get the most up to date v3
<holstein> but, we'll see :)
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-03-25
 * Nivex tries the firefox-stable PPA on his netbook
<Nivex> I need the speed there the most
<BugeyeD> holstein: heh, never heard it put quite like that. had to read it a few times and think about it before it sunk in.
<BugeyeD> thanks for the firefox ppx - never even looked into it, just downloaded it via web and installed manually. the ppa is a much better idea.
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-03-26
<Nivex> holstein: that firefox PPA works like a champ!
<_marx_> ops sorry yall
<holstein> Nivex: :)
<Nivex> has anyone seen a speaker list for SELF 2011?  They said "this week" back on the 8th, but that's the last thing I can find.
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-03-27
 * mhall119 hopes to make SELF 2011
<akgraner> I don't think it's ready yet....
<akgraner> or at least I haven't seen it
#ubuntu-us-nc 2013-03-18
<billf> @excuse
#ubuntu-us-nc 2013-03-21
<mvinsc> hey, i have a vid card / audio prob. can anyone help?
<holstein> !audio
<lubotu1> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> mvinsc: whats up?
<holstein> i usually install and try pavucontrol
<mvinsc> ok... i can't get the proprietary ati drivers to work
<mvinsc> the open source driver won't play audio through HDMI
<mvinsc> when i install fglrx unity crashes
<holstein> i wouldnt expect audio to work through hdmi
<mvinsc> i got it the work with xubuntu with the ATI driver
<mvinsc> i just don't understand why fglrx worked in one but not the other
<holstein> mvinsc: yeah?
<holstein> mvinsc: 3d support..
<mvinsc> yeah... Radeon 5450
<mvinsc> HDMI doesn't show up in sound settings
<holstein> i would check for and apply upgrades
<holstein> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<holstein> i would use pavucontrol
<holstein> from the terminal, running "aplay -l" will list all the system devices
<holstein> if you dont see it in aplay -l, it wont be working
<mvinsc> card 1: Generic [HD-Audio Generic], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]
<holstein> so, its possible to send audio to that device, in theory
<holstein> what would i do? check for and apply upgrade
<holstein> i would run pavucontol and alsamixer and trust none of the labels.. i would tweak *everything*
<holstein> i would try live CD's and see if a newer/older alsa/kernel version supports the device out of the box
<holstein> i would not let using unity effect my decision (personally).. i would just use XFCE
<mvinsc> ok.. thanks i'll keep messing around with it...
<mvinsc> the only reason i want to use unity is i love my wobbly windows
